# Wellen zeichnen?



## sergeantdingdong (23. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand, wie ich solche Wellen mit Ps zeichne?
normale geschwungene Lininen mit dem Verzerrungsfilter zu machen, gefällt mir nicht so recht...

thx im Voraus


----------



## Michael Aringer (8. Mai 2008)

Hi,

mich irritiert bei deinen Beispielen die Verpixelung. Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen die Wellen mit Tusche etc. zu zeichnen und einzuscannen oder diese direkt mit einem Graphic-Tablet zu zeichnen. Langwieriger aber auch schön rund wäre das Ergebnis mit Vektoren oder auch mit Brushes.

Servus, Michael


----------

